# A miracle?



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

ok this might sounds very bizard and its very bizard news to me,3 week ago i was on here complaning about my IBS and ovary pain and all the problemes i had since i was 17 years old with cysts on my ovaries and pre-cancer cells ect....BUT i change something that might of been one of my big problemes of IBS,i'm taking a anti-depressent call celexa,now i had 2 depression in my life time and the put me on that for the rest of my life because of my nervous stomac....i would take 10mg every morning then i cut down to half,but anyways the point is , in the morning before i would take it i would go the the bathroom do a #2 and have no pain,but then the minute i would take the celexa pill, i would get pain when i would #2 and go like 8 times in the morning like almost if the pill was fighting with my intestine,So i did a test i cut down to half of half of one, but i also toke my celexa at night before going to bed,its been 3 weeks, its a miracle i swear the pain is gone, my orary pain is gone my IBS is gone away and i dont even think about the bathroom or being sick during the day anymore everything is gone away,( for now at less) i know that before my period i will have a little IBS but that's normal, but even last time i had my period the pain was like nothing, i think i found for my self my probleme and also i cut down slowly off thoses celexa, i hate pills,anyways, does anybody have a story like mind? and is it all my my head? or is it really true?i would like to know what you guys know thanks !


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Antidepressants are commonly used for IBS and other pain. The pain nerves in the gut use the same neurotransmitters as the mood nerves in the head.The body often uses the same chemical signals over and over for many different things in the body. This sometimes means one drug may work for many different conditions (Even if the FDA only approved it for one, the drug doesn't know which one it is supposed to do). Unfortunately that is also why drugs often have side effects in many different parts of the body.


----------

